# Prawns



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Are these okay for a 9 week old kitten to eat, he has had a couple and it's the only food he gets possessive over!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They are fine but just a small amount as a treat at this age - raw prawns are best but mine all eat cooked ones too.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

These are frozen cooked ones. When you say treat, how often and how much?

Can I feed him more when he gets older, and how old would it be?

Sorry for the questions.


----------



## wildaboutcats (Jul 2, 2012)

CharleyRogan said:


> These are frozen cooked ones. When you say treat, how often and how much?
> 
> Can I feed him more when he gets older, and how old would it be?
> 
> Sorry for the questions.


I have read that prawns are not especially great for cats. You should never give raw fish, always cook give cooked, if you are going to give fish (if you do an internet search you can read lots about fish in food for cats). There are a few issues with prawns i believe, firstly the salt content, secondly they are high in cholesterol believe it or not, thirdly they can contain heavy metals as they are a sea food. So i would say occasionally. Tuna is also bad for cats.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

But raw prawns have high levels of Taurine.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't think a couple of prawns a week is going to do much harm - and yes, raw ones have a high taurine content


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I thought it wouldn't matter if food was raw because cats in the wild would not have access to cooking equipment.


----------



## wildaboutcats (Jul 2, 2012)

Yes they cannot cook. If you read lots on the internet, you can read about all the pros and cons about uncooked food for cats, so at the end of the day, it is a decision every one has to make. Yes, they may well contain turine. One of the best things to give for turine are chicken hearts. But, i was just saying about the prawns,as you where asking if it was alright for them. All uncooked fish is bad for cats, even though they cannot cook! I suppose it is a bit like saying that all natural products are healthy, this simple is not true. Lots of meat and fish contain turine.

Anyway, perhaps a few now and again may not hurt? Perhaps some one could answer this who knows a lot about cat food. It is rather a complex subject i think. Good luck anyway if feeding you kitten.


----------

